# From Montreal with love



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Handel's Hallelujah by Kent Nagano and the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.

Happy Easter to all the dear friends who celebrate it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Bach* - Matthaus Passion, BWV. 244 - _Erbarme Dich_ - Aafje Heynis

Happy Easter to you all :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Simply magnificent music! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Simply magnificent music! Thanks for posting.


Agreed, wholeheartedly


----------

